# New to the forum!



## thepaws (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi. I'm Pam and I am new to the forum. Hello everyone.

I am not sure of exactly how the forum works so please excuse any gaffs or stupid questions from me!

Pam


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Stupid questions are allowed 

Welcome to the forum


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

hi pam welcome to the forum  what you got and hw long you had it


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome take a look here you might want to join www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## ellejake (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Pam,stupid questions its OK your a female,Sorry couldn't resist, i'm sure you have been told there no such thing as a stupid question or is the? WELCOME TO THE FORUM 

COL


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi and welcome. 8)


----------

